# Reading echoes and other testing



## Cyndi113 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

We are having a discussion here at work and I need some back up. Our cardios read echoes, dopplers, carotids, etc for a hospital. Does their dictation for the interpretation need to state the reason for the testing? They did not order the testing but are just giving the results.

Any help you give would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## catie (Nov 20, 2010)

In my experience, the indication would be included on the report.  The findings after the test(s) may be negative.  The final dx codes would typically need to be assigned based on the reason(s) the study was ordered (i.e. chest pain, SOB, etc.) in that situation.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 22, 2010)

No they do not need to say why the test was done just the results.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with csmith24 - you need to know the signs/symptoms in the event of a completely normal outcome for the test.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 22, 2010)

yes it would be helpful for the dr to state the reason for the test, but its not a requirement. If the test is normal then yes you would need to have a indication for the test( sign or symptom). The ordering Physician is responsible for that.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you, you proved my point!


----------

